# Is it harder to get pregnant the second time?



## wagamama

I got pregnant on the first try with my now 18-month-old ds. We're trying again, but so far no luck in six months. I know a couple of women who have boys around 3 or 4 -- they want to have another child, but aren't able to get pregnant. I'm starting to panic ... Does anyone have experience with this?


----------



## Nathan1097

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wagamama* 
I got pregnant on the first try with my now 18-month-old ds. We're trying again, but so far no luck in six months. I know a couple of women who have boys around 3 or 4 -- they want to have another child, but aren't able to get pregnant. I'm starting to panic ... Does anyone have experience with this?

I don't think it has anything to do with the second time around. Since it was so easy the first time, its natural to hope it will be the next time. If you're young and have no know fertility issues, I wouldn't worry too much. Do you monitor your fertility signs- like looking for egg-white cervical mucous?


----------



## kristenok18

Secondary infertility is unfortunately pretty common. The best way you can find out if there's a problem or not is by charting regularly and timing intercouse around ovulation. Also, don't rule out your partner just because you've had one child. We conceived ds without even trying, and have been actively ttc for more than 2.5yrs now. It turns out we both have issues, which we've discovered after 2 yrs worth of appts and many many tests. Be aggressive and ask questions of your drs now if it's something you're concerned about.


----------



## Kleine Hexe

It was harder for me the first time. It took 10 months. The second time I got pg the first month. You never know.


----------



## CalebsMama05

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
It was harder for me the first time. It took 10 months. The second time I got pg the first month. You never know.

I was the opposite. we got pregnant within 4 months of sexual activity...the 2nd time around? nearly 2 years! 3rd time though (with the help of robitussen) happened pretty quickly...only like 3 cycles I think...


----------



## snobunny

We also got pregnant on our first month with our first DD. We weren't timing intercourse and I had no idea when I ovulated. Just dtd I think once that month, and it worked! What a fluke...
For my second DD, we tried 10 months. It seemed like an eternity since I thought I would get pregnant right away again. I would say 7 months of those 10 were well timed intercourse attempts, the other 3 weren't. But it was dissapointing to get BFNs month after month when I thought it would happen right away.
Hang in there! I know its tough!


----------



## Marlet

I'm sure there are stats out there somewhere supporting it one way or another. I think it just depends on your body though. With DD it took 4 months about. With my current one (which was originally planned and then halted so is tehnically a surprise







) I had been cycling for about 5 months. So around the same time frame.

I think alot has to do with the constant inconsistencies in regards to diet and nutrition and exercise etc. You might be eating the same way and exercising the same way but your body may be handling it differently than it did with your first one. Heck it may be handling it differently than it did last month!

Hang in there!


----------



## wagamama

Thank you everyone for the responses. I feel encouraged! Periods have been irregular, so I guess that's part of the problem.


----------



## SoCaliMommy

I had a hard time getting pregnant with #2. #1 we got pg on the 3rd month of ttc. #2 took 2m/c's back to back april05 at 5wks then got pg again before getting a af back and m/c'd in july05 baby only measured 6wks4days but my body held onto the baby til 13wks * got pg 1 month shy of the 1yr ttc mark.


----------



## Taradactyl3

DS came after only 2 cycles w/o condom (meaning we didn't chart or time or anything). This time I've been doing everything I can think of short of fert meds and still 9 months of waiting. It's harder because I didn't prepare for it to take this long. I can't help but worry but the truth is we have no reason to not be preg. Nothing has changed (except I nursed for 19 months) and it is frustrating.

I am uplifted hearing the stories from those who did get preg after longer ttc #2. Keep them coming.

T


----------



## nimblemama

It was easier the second time for me. First time took 9 months and herbs, second one happened the first time we tried. I know a lady who took Clomid, had a miscarriage, more clomid, then had #1. She tried 6 months for #2 (without drugs), took a "break", and then found out she was pg not soon after.


----------



## harmoni

*I got pregnant with 2 months of unprotected sex, not trying. We have now been trying for #2 for over 21 months. So for us it has been much harder.*


----------



## moonfirefaery

It took me the same amount of time with #2--4 months.


----------



## nfpmom

Are you still nursing? do you chart?


----------



## moonfirefaery

I'm still nursing and don't chart.


----------



## clintonhillmama

it has been for me -
#1 was 1 month once we figured out when to do it.
ttc #2 for 6 months now....

GL!


----------

